
Apple slows down iPhones to prevent sudden shut-downs - baxtr
https://daringfireball.net/2017/12/iphone_battery_throttling
======
mankash666
Let's cut the bullshit. LiOn ageing is not unique to Apple. The problem is
that their batteries are so horribly low powered (1800 mAh for iPhone 6s),
especially for the price of the overall phone, that normal known ageing
patterns would render the battery below spec of max power the iPhone draws at
peak performance. It's BAD design.

Note 8 ships with 3300mah and iPhone X with 2700mah. Both cost a $1000. Which
one do you think will last longer if 2500mah were the max power threshold?

